

Bill Gates' mysterious new company - procyon
http://www.techflash.com/microsoft/Bill_Gates_mysterious_new_company.html

======
iigs
I work at another company in the building in question. Several of my coworkers
have been in the elevator at the same time he has.

I can't wait to get my chance so I can ask him if computers are going to be
chewy in the future.

~~~
trapper
You know, it's a perfect time for an elevator pitch too ;)

~~~
iigs
There's _no way_ I could bring myself to do that. Between that, "My grandson
is SO SMART he built his own computer from SCRATCH! You should hire him!" and
"My niece is having open heart surgery and my cousin just lost her job"
stories, I refuse to believe he doesn't take medicine to keep from falling
asleep when people talk about spending his money.

~~~
colinplamondon
Alternate answer: it might be nice to hear someone's pitch who isn't full of
shit.

------
shadytrees
Starts driving out other think tanks by bundling thoughts with Windows.

~~~
netcan
Idea Vista

------
zach
There needs to be a term for the kind of agenda-less company founded by those
with nothing to prove and no personal need for enrichment. "Sandbox
corporation?"

~~~
JayNeely
'agenda-less' might not be a good description, but I see what you mean.

I'm not sure what a good term might be, but some good short descriptions might
be 'altruistic endeavor' or 'pursuit of passion'.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Altruistic? He's got the Foundation for that.

Personally, I like the "Sandbox" notion (but maybe that's because I recently
set up a company like that for myself, and hadn't thought of that term to
describe it....)

------
bigthboy
Fascinating... I'm definitely interested in seeing what comes out of that
"think tank." I also agree with the "Sandbox Corporation" classification...
maybe shortened to "Sand Corp" or just "Sandy"....

Personally, I think its likely to turn into something like an incubator for
businesses that are in Gate's area of interest (such as those areas the Gates
Foundation focuses on, only for-profit). Then again, maybe I'm just hoping...
=P

~~~
kirse
I'm hoping for a giant crime-fighting metal rocket suit.

/cue Black Sabbath

------
teej
Ever have one of those moments where you thought "wouldn't it be cool if
someone made/built/offered X?" bgC3 is where Bill Gates can do a brain dump of
all his ideas and have some smart people try and make them.

~~~
abstractbill
Has this ever worked? I'm not being facetious - I just can't think of any good
examples where one "idea person" has dumped ideas on a bunch of smart people
and good things have come out of it.

~~~
antiform
Nathan Myhrvold and Intellectual Ventures? Not sure if that's quite what
you're looking for, but it's the first thing that came to mind. It's not
exactly "good" in a "for mankind" kind of sense, but apparently it makes
boatloads of money.

------
fawxtin
Gates will try to apply his new start-up on the next YC event... Well, I can
say it won't be easy!

------
sd
If the bg stands for Mr. Gates, any idea what the C3 represents?

~~~
pmorici
If you read the article. It says.

------
jdavid
seems like gates is gearing up to take advantage of some of those Obama tax
credits.

